# Vertical dropout no tensioner!



## georgeeasten (Oct 26, 2007)

Just more of a pat on the back for me really but I thought I'd share this with everyone in the hope that it may be of some use because I searched everywhere and found nothing. 

I have been running an old Stumpjumper cr-mo frame (well over 15 years old) as a single speed for years now and after having a respray at Argos I decided that I wanted to lose the tensioner. 

I spoke to quite a few so called mechanics and was told it can't be done - it's actually amazing how many people hold themselves out as mechanics but don't have a clue!

Anyway, I have now managed to set it up without a tensioner with the help of a half link in the chain (when I went to buy a half link someone even told me I can't put a halflink in the chain?!?!)

I started with 16t rear and 44t front but athough this was quite a good gear the chain was just a little too loose. After some research it came to me - drop the rear to 15t and take out a half link (I actually took out a whole link and added a half - same thing though!).

So this is for all those who doubted me!

44t Chainring on the front with a 15t sprocket on the rear and use of a half link makes for a pretty perfect fit. Couldn't be better!

Super light. Super quiet. A dream to ride - I love it!

If anyone has any questions about converting a mtb to SS without a tensioner then do ask. I'm pretty good even though I do say so myself!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

With a half link you can get a much friendlier off road gear. 
I filed the fronts of my dropouts slightly making them mini-semi-horizontals if you will. With a new chain the wheel would bolt into the drop out at the front/bottom of the dropout, and by the time the chain needed to be replaced it would be at the back/top of the dropout. I think my chain was 43 1/2 or 44 1/2 links. I ran a 32/16 which was pretty good for most everything around here.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

http://eehouse.org/fixin/fixmeup.php


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

so your saying you didn't find any information here?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

There is no information on it anywhere on the entire internet.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Hurry to copyright the term "Magic Gear" before someone else does!


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

What happens when your chain stretches after you ride it for a week? This can be achieved more easily with an EBB. Just saying.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

someone creates the entire internet and no one knows how to use it? buffoons!

they also have half link chains.....

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CH285D00-Khe+Half+Link+Hollow+Pin+Chain+332.aspx


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I've found magic gear for most norba standard bikes is either 36x17 or 38x15 (start there and work around for the perfect ratio, half-link will get you 34x17)

what do you do when the chain stretches a bit? buy a new chainring up 1 tooth and keep riding.


----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

This seems like a lot of work when tensioners have come so far. Why spend so much time messing with half links only to find your chain has stretched? By a Yess tensioner and forget all of your troubles.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

byknuts said:


> I've found magic gear for most norba standard bikes is either 36x17 or 38x15 (start there and work around for the perfect ratio, half-link will get you 34x17)
> 
> what do you do when the chain stretches a bit? buy a new chainring up 1 tooth and keep riding.


that's just wasteful


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

On my Bontrager build up, 34 x 18 seems to work. Chain is a little too tight right now (everything still spins), but after it's first ride or two, should be about perfect...


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

I have seen people file their drop outs (as seen here) and file a flat spot on the axle. Between the two they have gained up to a half inch of adjustment.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> that's just wasteful


what is?!
like noone who runs cassete style hubs has spare cogs lying around...


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I ran magic gear on my commuter for a while, but the chain would go from tight to sloppy in 4-6 months and start to fall off.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

My old Stumpy has a semi vertical dropout.
Just about the same as in the above picture of JB2.
It gives me just enough room to tension the chain somewhat when running 44:17.


Guess I'm 1 Lucky B.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

byknuts said:


> what is?!
> like noone who runs cassete style hubs has spare cogs lying around...


ehem... I do:skep: . lets see i have from 13 all the way to 18 tooth cogs which mind you are cheaper than chain rings. freewheels are still cheaper than rings.


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, I too was excited when I first setup my SS with vertical dropouts and no tensioner. Didn't even need any half-links with a 16t/32t combo. Rode it around the (paved) neighborhood for a day or two and everything stayed nice and snug.

However, after a three hour ride on the sandy Florida trails, as B.B. King put it, the thrill was gone. Couldn't get more than 2 off-road rides on a new chain before it got all floppy even though it was still within the stretchy scale limits.

Thanks to Mr. Surly and his amazing Singleator, no more chain flop and I'm getting much better mileage out of a new chain.


----------



## thefuzzbl (Jul 5, 2006)

or just use a white ind. ENO hub. awesome solution. doesnt creak, doesnt slip, allows for chains stretching


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ken said:


> Yeah, I too was excited when I first setup my SS with vertical dropouts and no tensioner. Didn't even need any half-links with a 16t/32t combo. Rode it around the (paved) neighborhood for a day or two and everything stayed nice and snug.
> 
> However, after a three hour ride on the sandy Florida trails, as B.B. King put it, the thrill was gone. Couldn't get more than 2 off-road rides on a new chain before it got all floppy even though it was still within the stretchy scale limits.
> 
> Thanks to Mr. Surly and his amazing Singleator, no more chain flop and I'm getting much better mileage out of a new chain.


Good to know, thanks! I still have to install my brake cables then it'll be done and I can take mine for it's maiden voyage. :thumbsup:


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

Actually, my very first post HERE was asking how to do exactly what you are talking about.
One of the GREAT people I have met here sent me this link ( a whole link, not half)

http://eehouse.org/fixin/fixmeup.php

and I set my bike up with SURLY ring and cog, 35/18 and have been enjoying a tension free life style ever since.


----------

